# Avatar size?



## drmikeinpdx (Oct 27, 2013)

It looks like I can now upload an avatar if I wish. Does anyone know the maximum size (in pixels) that can be displayed?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 27, 2013)

Avatars have always been allowed, they are resized to 65 X 65. Its always better to resize them yourself rather than letting forum software mess them up.


----------

